# Any own a 92A1?



## jwitt (Aug 25, 2010)

What do you think? how does it compare to the 92FS? would you buy it all over again?
I ask these questions, because I am looking to purchase a 92 series and I am undecided which one. I really like the 92fs, but also like the 92A1 because of the new look. tell me what you think.
thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 1 on lay-a-way - I am collecting the various models, though. I already have 4 Berettas.

I think the 92A1 is better than the 90-Two - because you can use standard grips - which means you can get rubber or wooden grips if you want.

Up to you about the 92 vs the 92A1. Rail or no rail - and also the 92A1 has dovetailed sights


----------

